
C++Now 2017 Videos - bob_rad
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_AKIMJc4roXJldxjJGtH8PJb4dY6nN1D
======
f0llowL8r
C++ not my favorite language (maybe second favorite), but definitely
interesting from the vids. Rust, D, C++.

~~~
jcbeard
C++Now is branching out. I gave a talk this year on FIFO communications and a
tutorial on RaftLib. One not so C++ focused and the other definitely C++
focused (C++ library). I enjoyed the wide variety of people and topics. Will
try to go again next year.

